
The history of supercomputers - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/125271-the-history-of-supercomputers
======
bryanh
One page and readable: <http://www.readability.com/articles/yqn3js4v>

------
cdk
I remember being fascinated how cool supercomputers looked when I was getting
into computers in the mid 90s. The Connection Machine supercomputers come into
mind. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connection_Machine>

~~~
protomyth
I loved how the Crays looked. I have a picture of myself standing in the
middle of a Cray 2, it is one of the coolest pictures I have.

------
sciurus
This is a nice photo gallery, but as a history of supercomputers its pretty
shallow.

~~~
ebrink
Agreed, it is a good "starter" but not an in-depth examination of the history
of super computers.

------
ebrink
As an enthusiast of old mainframes and the like, I found this read to be very
enjoyable. Thank you for sharing!

------
ableal
_"Throughout history, Intel has occasionally tried to launch chips based on a
non-x86 architecture, usually without success. In 1989 it released the i860
[...]"_

The iAPX 432 was an earlier Intel miss. Much ballyhooed in the trade press for
a couple of years. Supposed to run Ada programs efficiently, or something.

(Just noticed that lowercase 'i' there - in the 1980s, it meant an Intel chip,
most famously the i8086.)

Also, the CDC 6600 probably deserves whatever press it gets. Though I think
IBM sold a lot more 360s.

